# ,  / > Yaesu >  Yaesu FT-1011  ...

## RA6ABC

!        ,      , ,   ..    ,   :Smile: ,    : Contest and Dx-ing,  .   SSB,  , I.V.,Dip-    , -SAY 4-4-8.    IC-756  ,   ""     ,    .     ,     .  TS 480 SAT,   ,    .    !

----------


## RA6ABC

,  90- ,       .      "/"

----------


## RA6ABC

,   . 950-  ,  .

----------


## UB6AJB

. ,   Ft-1011  (CAT),  ?      ,   -    ...
P.S   .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


     -    ,    -,  ,    ,      . .,   ( )  . - - 5    40 ,  ,  ...
1011-   990-,     ,      1000-,    ...

----------

UB6AJB

----------

